# Fire train



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Fire train working in AZ.

http://www.firerescue1.com/fire-pro...749-Firefighting-train-used-in-Ariz-wildfire/


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Davidfd85 said:


> Fire train working in AZ.
> 
> http://www.firerescue1.com/fire-pro...749-Firefighting-train-used-in-Ariz-wildfire/


Cool........but it looks like there are just pissing on the fire.

THEY NEED A LARGER PUMP! 

I wonder what they have set up to pump the water out?
Could very well be that the tanker is pressurized?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing Ed, it didn't look like they were making much headway.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

although they can help firefighters, i wonder if the rr's main concern isn't rr property.
trestles, bridges, ties, etc.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I suspect you are exactly right Randy.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I had thought of exactly this setup several years ago. We get a number of fires started by trains every summer, and some of them turn into pretty large fires. More than likely, they are a long ways from a place to refill the tank cars, so they are carefully using their supply. With the helicopter nearby, they don't really have to reach out a huge distance. Obviously they have priority clearance on that track, so can sit awhile and soak spots that need it. I'd be curious to know if they have variable pressure capability (a throttle-able pump?) so they can adjust their reach. I agree that probably their main concern is railroad infrastructure protection.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Plus, they have a fireman already on board!  

(or has that position been eliminated?)....


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

big ed said:


> Cool........but it looks like there are just pissing on the fire


From that distance, yes.

But I'll bet it would cause bruises if it hit you up close!


----------

